# Lounging outdoors, Texas Style



## exoticsdr (Mar 31, 2011)

Have been trying to get a picture of Teddy lounging for a while now so you all could see just how relaxed his life really is but every time I get close he moves.....not today!!! That's my boy!!!! Almost had a picture of Jackrat doing the same thing when he visited, but he moved before I could bring the camera to shooting position also..haha.







Doc


----------



## Robert (Mar 31, 2011)

No pic posted! (But you do have my curiosity peaked!)


----------



## exoticsdr (Mar 31, 2011)

working on it....






that's mo better...thanks 
Rob...you d'man!!


----------



## Robert (Mar 31, 2011)

Doc, that is an awesome picture!! He certainly has a great life. Now get the guy a pillow!


----------



## exoticsdr (Mar 31, 2011)

Funny you should mention that, one night this winter, i went out to the greenhouse and Teddy was lounging just like this but with his front paws above and behind his head with a bunch of straw held in place like a big pillow...soon enough, he got up to mess with me, and when I went to move his hay pillow, I found my largest Leopard Tort, Tortolini, inside the hay that was his pillow...guess the tortoise wasn't soft enough for him.


----------



## Robert (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh man!! That would have been a GREAT photo to see!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 31, 2011)

Outstanding picture Doc! Beautiful animal!


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 31, 2011)

Very cool photo, the many ways we are suprised by the actions of our animals...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 31, 2011)

That's a great picture...and I love the pillow story...


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2011)

I had no idea that they would lay on their back. Tell the truth, I've never really thought about how a 'roo sleeps. Very interesting.


----------



## jackrat (Mar 31, 2011)

Teddy's got it going on! I assume that position on a regular basis-wouldn't be too hard to get a picture of me like that.LOL


----------



## DocNezzy (Mar 31, 2011)

What an awesome pic. Tort as a pillow! Guess if you have nothing else it would work!


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 31, 2011)

Love it!! Great picture! Teddy and Lou have the same napping ideas!!


----------



## Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

That looks familiar...


----------



## coreyc (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow great pic nice after noon nap he looks comfy


----------



## zoogrl (Apr 1, 2011)

LOL Awesome pic! I'd love to be enjoying the Texas sun like that right now


----------



## Isa (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful pic!!! I agree that it would be so cute to see him all comfortable his head on a pillow


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 1, 2011)

hahaha that is hilarious!!! Fantastic picture


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 1, 2011)

That is a really awesome pic. They are so long when they are stretched out!


----------



## Angi (Apr 1, 2011)

Very cool!

Very cool!


----------



## matt41gb (Apr 5, 2011)

Haha! I can't wait to come down and meet him. 

-Matt


----------

